# July 4th Bang



## Drm50

I’ve been looking for checkered walnut factory Colt 1911 grips. Lucked out and found them today. Would you believe they are screwed onto another Colt Commander? Cant think of a better way to celebrate the 4th. Wife making me shut down operations and fire up the grill.


----------



## Dovans

Pretty soon you'll have enough to weld together and make a pretty decent anchor..


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> Pretty soon you'll have enough to weld together and make a pretty decent anchor..


Oh no, don’t tell me you have drifted over to the dark side with the Glocksters!


----------



## shot1buck

Get them both at the trading days? That still means your a pair of grips short correct?


----------



## Drm50

shot1buck said:


> Get them both at the trading days? That still means your a pair of grips short correct?


Yea, funny how that works. I did have 7 , 1911s at one time a few weeks ago. One of the plain jane 1911s has checkered walnut grips that are thinner than the grips of the others. 3 have the ones called barkwood and others have other than wood.


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> Oh no, don’t tell me you have drifted over to the dark side with the Glocksters!


LOL! My thoughts are, as long as the SOB goes BANG! when that trigger is pulled its welcomed in my house!


----------



## Drm50

Just ordered up 2 pair of Diamond Wood checked grips. They are only $20, free ship. Aftermarket but I can do without Colt logo for short money. You can get even cheaper if you want GI plastic or assortment of Zombie Green, Punisher head, Skulls & Bones and other plastics.


----------



## Buckeye3405

Dovans said:


> LOL! My thoughts are, as long as the SOB goes BANG! when that trigger is pulled its welcomed in my house!


And go bang more than once, something the 1911’s often have trouble with.


----------



## Drm50

Buckeye3405 said:


> And go bang more than once, something the 1911’s often have trouble with.


I have never herd so much BS about 1911s not running. I figure it’s cheap clones and “builds” or limp waisted Glocksters having this trouble. In my case I’m fairly proficient loader. Been loading since a kid.
I dearly hate to load cartridges for auto pistols. My 45acp revolvers all are fed 45AR to avoid moons.
1911s force me to reload if I’m going to shoot them much. Last few months got sucked back into 1911s. I had 7 Colts and 3 Springfields. The Springfields and a Colt satin nickel, I ran two mags each just to ensure function. I always do that with guns I know I’m going to off. That way I get no complaints back on trades. The other Colts I have been playing with and only stoppages I’ve had have been due to my hand loads. Also I have some magazines, aftermarkets that seem never to run without a In by jam. If you are buying mags buy quality brands. I have Wilson 8 shot mags and Pachmeyer mags that have never jammed with factory ammo. ( hard ball ). Found this to be true with Brn HPs too.
The factory Colt mags and Govt issue mags give good service also. When they have been used extensively the finger that holds slide open after last shot can fail. Mag still works and may not be an issue in a range gun.


----------



## Popspastime

Buckeye3405 said:


> And go bang more than once, something the 1911’s often have trouble with.


Who makes this garbage up? I know you don't own one, or you'd know better. I'll take my lead sleds over any wannbe plastic junk. One pull, one Boom... every time.


----------



## Drm50

Popspastime said:


> Who makes this garbage up? I know you don't own one, or you'd know better. I'll take my lead sleds over any wannbe plastic junk. One pull, one Boom... every time.


Pop, I believe it’s some of that false news.


----------



## Buckeye3405

Popspastime said:


> Who makes this garbage up? I know you don't own one, or you'd know better. I'll take my lead sleds over any wannbe plastic junk. One pull, one Boom... every time.


I’ve owned 3 1911’s and they all had issues. I also own 5 plastic junk pistols and they run like sewing machines. I carried a pistol for a living for 21 years so I kinda know what I’m talking about.


----------



## Buckeye3405

1911 guys are the most thin skinned people on earth. So much of their ego is invested in their 110
Year old design it’s comical.


----------



## Buckeye3405




----------



## Buckeye3405

Looks like I found a few “gun fighters” on here! Hahaha


----------



## Popspastime

After owning plenty of them NOT One had any issues. You have to use them, not carry them. There's a reason they been around for so long, and will be around as your thin railed recycled, poor excuse of a pistol falls apart.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers

One of my 1911 comp guns is a Colt A1 that I won new in a midwinter combat match in 1976. I put 500 rounds thru it then, and then built into my favorite. It has over 100,000 rounds thru it without a hiccup. These were all factory 230 grain FMJ ball, or handloads on Star automatic with 230 grain cast roundnose and 6.3 grains Unique (just a bit hotter than ball). Even with that many rounds the running surfaces look like new. Failures in the 1911 weapon can generally be attributed to a limp wrist hold or ammunition for which the firearm was not designed to use.


----------



## Drm50

I don’t pay any attention to guys who make stupid statements. They ain’t gun people. The 1911s made by Colt and under war time contracts were the most trouble free autoloading pistols ever made.
I can’t vouch for all the clones which run the scale of quality, from junk to highly refined target guns. 
all the major companies are now run by bean counters. There are much less human hands in the gun building these days, also design changes to save money. The newer Colt 1911s are not on par with the old ones. 
ive never had any serious issues with Colt or GI 1911s. I’ve never had a problem with the Hi-Power either. But having shot thousands of 45s through 1911s vs not near that in HPs, I trust the 1911 to go bang when needed.


----------



## DHower08

Buckeye3405 said:


> 1911 guys are the most thin skinned people on earth. So much of their ego is invested in their 110
> Year old design it’s comical.


That is why them and Glock owners get along so well


----------



## loweman165

You 1911 guys need to get a room.


----------



## fastwater

Popspastime said:


> After owning plenty of them NOT One had any issues. You have to use them, not carry them. There's a reason they been around for so long, and will be around as your thin railed recycled, poor excuse of a pistol falls apart.


Plus...If'n I have one on my side on a cold night standin close around the campfire to get warm...I don't have to worry about it melting.


----------



## Drm50

Well the glaze dripping off doughnuts has caused more failure to fires than publicized. Back in the day when 1911 were getting a bad rap, was a blow back from RVn. WW2 1911 were rattle traps. Having said that, there was never an issue as far as feeding. From time to time a problem of this nature would pop up and 99.9% of the time it was a damaged magazine. They were built to run 230 ball FMJ.


----------



## Buckeye3405

I don’t shoot a glock. But if I was gonna be dropped into a war zone I would take a glock 17 everyday of the week and twice on Sunday before a 1911


----------



## Buckeye3405

How many of you gun fighters have been in a real gun fight? Be honest I will do the same


----------



## loweman165

Buckeye3405 said:


> How many of you gun fighters have been in a real gun fight? Be honest I will do the same


Gunfighters? What century is this?


----------



## fastwater

Buckeye3405 said:


> How many of you gun fighters have been in a real gun fight? Be honest I will do the same


Better question would be:
Of those that have been in a gun fight...who wants to talk about it?

Short answer by most would be:
Not many...unless the involved 'gun fighter' is having some kind of PTSD issues and feeling the need for some help. If that's the case...I don't believe there are any doctors presently here on OGF in this discussion and that person should seek out professional help which again...won't be found here on open forum on OGF.

So in response to your original question, 'How many of you gun fighters have been in a real gun fight...let's please not go there.

FWIW...with respect...whether someone's been in a gun fight or not...or has carried an issued firearm all their adult life...does not necessarily make them an expert on firearms. Heck...I know several LE very well that have carried an issued duty pistol all their adult lives and don't even like firearms. They just want the one they are issued and have no choice in brand to run right.


----------



## 9Left

Buckeye3405 said:


> I’ve owned 3 1911’s and they all had issues. I also own 5 plastic junk pistols and they run like sewing machines. I carried a pistol for a living for 21 years so I kinda know what I’m talking about.


Yeah my wife owns three sewing machines… I can tell you with certainty that I would never compare my 1911 to a sewing machine.


----------



## Drm50

I wasn’t going to reply because we have here either a nut or a troll. Wanting to stir poo. Best thing is to ignore such people.


----------



## loweman165

Last of the TRUE Gun fighters:


----------



## fastwater

Thread cleaned up and warnings sent.
FWIW...accusing someone of being a 'cop hater' is taken very seriously and will not be tolerated here on OGF.
Thanks!


----------



## CPTCUFFS

I have one Rock Island 1911 and one Glock 17. They are both excellent guns and have probably sent thousands of rounds downrange. The 1911 is more accurate of the two for me. As far as malfunctions of either I would say it is due to my crappy reloads. Proof of that is the barrel replaced in the SIG P220, all sorts of bulged.


----------

